# Any support groups in or near the SF Bay Area?



## molaurie (Jan 27, 2009)

I've been trying to find one. Thanks!


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

http://www.meetup.com/Shyness-Social-Anxiety-Exposure-Group/
http://shyness.meetup.com/259/
http://shyness.meetup.com/232/


----------



## molaurie (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks, Hoth. I registered for the East Bay group. Have you gone to any of these? What did you think of it?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been to social anxiety meetup groups in Davis and Fair Oaks (they were good for the rest of the people there but somehow weren't a good fit for me, though they were still good practice/experience), haven't been to the bay area groups. The east bay one kinda tempts me but I'm afraid I'd get lost.


----------

